# Campsites or aires in Istanbul



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Finding ourselves suddenly with an insurer that covers Turkey, we have booked a ferry from Ancona at the end of August. The plan is to spend several weeks touring Turkey, returning to Ancona Oct 18th.

I understand that many camp sites in Istanbul have closed this year. Has anybody been there recently, and if so can you recommend any sites please. Ideally, with public transport into the city.

As we are Greece and Turkey virgins, any hints and tips specific to those countries would be useful.

Thanks, Andy (www.pippins.me.uk)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We were there many moons ago, and day triped to Istanbull from a little place called Sile near to Fenner.
I have forgotten exactly where it is but I went over the bridge into the Asian side and turned left towards the Black Sea and we found this nice little campsite by the beach on the Black sea.
It was about 1 hour to 1 1/2 drive into Istanbull.
Not much help I know, but better than none.
There was also a very nice located camp site next to the Lagoon at Alou Deniz on the med.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bagshanty said:


> As we are Greece and Turkey virgins, any hints and tips specific to those countries would be useful.


It's Don Madge and Barry and Margaret Williamson you want. The latter are there at the moment and their blog is my weekly treat:

http://www.magbaztravels.com/

G


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andy,

Have a look at this thread. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-44856.html

This info will help you through the border at Ipsala.

TURKISH BORDER. 
A new Turkish customs/immigration post has been opened at the crossing from Greece at Ipsala. This has greatly reduced the congestion at the border.

The first kiosk you come to just present your passports. Then drive into the main complex and in front of you will see about four or five lanes with the first kiosk marked "passports". Don't go down the lane until you have got your visa from the main building on the left. On entering the building look for the sign "Visa". The visa now costs Euro 15 not £10 as in the past. Take your passports to the passport control kiosk then drive to the other end of the lane which is the customs kiosk. Here they will need your registration document, green card and drivers passport. There is now no charge for the vehicle visa. Once you have finished there you drive out of the main complex and present all your documents to the last kiosk, then your free to go.

On entering the main complex we usually park on the left in front of the market/currency exchange building which also has a ATM at the currency exchange counter.

We completed all the procedures in about 15 minutes, the Turks have really got there act together, we can only assume they are trying to pull themselves into line with the EU.

On leaving Greece you will find the Greeks less than helpful. When you arrive at the Greek police post you will have to take your passports to the window to be checked. They would not raise the barrier for us we had to drive around it. The next port of call is the customs post, don't just drive past but wait until the custom officer appears and waves you through. It took us nearly as long to get out of Greece as it did to get into Turkey.

The registration document and a Manual GREEN CARD are required to enter Turkey. Make sure the Green Card covers Asian Turkey as some insurers only cover European Turkey also the cover is fully comp and not just third party.

A point worth remembering is the vehicle details are entered on the drivers passport and under normal circumstances the driver will not be able to leave Turkey without the vehicle. Make sure you have Travel or Vehicle Insurance that will cover the Duty/Customs Bond if you are taken ill and have to fly home or the vehicle is written off in an accident.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andy,

Couple of sites not very close but looks pretty good:
http://www.mistikcamping.com/index.htm
And:
http://www.karyat.com/e_index.html

Ramadan (called Ramazan in Turkey) starts on 1st September and be aware that the end of Ramadan holiday, Şeker Bayramı, will be a long one this year (30th Sept - 3rd Oct, but extending into the weekend 4th/5th as well).

Traffic may be heaviest just before sunset as people travel to spend Iftar, the fast-breaking meal, with family and friends.

This year Ramazan falls in September and October. Observant Muslims choose to fast and go without drinking anything from sunrise to sunset (especially tea and tobacco), some people may become a bit "touchy" or irritable due to the challenges of the fast.

It's called Ramazan kafasi ("Ramazan head"). Keep in mind the challenges of the fast when dealing with those who are fasting, be understanding, tolerant and polite in all circumstances, and try to refrain from eating or drinking in front of those who may be observing the fast, whenever possible.

Don


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks guys, some useful stuff there. I emailed both the sites Don mentions, and had a reply from one of them, regarding public transport into Istanbul - looks hopeful.

I was in Bahrein (with the Grey Funnel Line) during Ramadan 35 years ago or so, and we didn't notice much difference, but it's as well to pre warned. (and perhaps in those still colonial days we were less sensitive of other peoples)

Andy


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andy,

I would suggest you get an IDP (International Driving Permit) it will make life a lot easier if you need/want to hire a car also it creates a good impression if you get stopped by the Jandarma.

Don


----------

